# Grafikeinstellung bei Dawn of war 2



## GAMango (9. März 2009)

hallo liebe forenmitglieder

bei Dawn of war 2 kann ich die Ultra/hoch einstellung nicht nehmen, da sie grau hinterlegt sind. Hab schon rumgegooglt und gefunden das man unter

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Daniel\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Dawn of War 2\Settings

in der configuration.lua die werte manuell (3 für Ultra) setzten kann. Nun hab ich einige settings die vorher nicht gingen auf ultra. Nur fehlen mir jetzt noch Schatten und Effekttreue. Diese Zwei settings kann ich nicht verändern auch wenn ich den wert 3 manuell setze.
Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem aus?


----------



## GAMango (10. März 2009)

niemand eine ahnung?


----------

